# The Long Sleep



## lonesoldier (Jan 16, 2007)

In 2004 NASA's NEAT (Near-Earth Asteroid Tracking) system predicted that an asteroid, 99942 Apophis, would strike the Earth in 2029. This possibility was quickly disproved and forgotten by the general public. As the years progressed, commercial space-flight finally became viable, though the idea of a "Space Vacation" was still firmly in the bounds of Science Fiction. Time ground on; humanity progressed. Chief among our advances were cryotechnology and the beginnings of fusion technology.

In 2023, Apophis was brought back on the radar. The NEAT and LINEAR projects estimated an impact within five years. News of the impending disaster was silenced, though it was soon leaked to other world governments. By 2027 four colony-ships floated in the docks above Earth. In 2028, as Apophis became visible in the night sky by amateur astronomers, 4000 carefully selected people were evacuated onto the starships. Powered by prototype fusion reactors, and with their passengers in cyro-hibernation the starships sped toward Chara, Rigil Kentaurus, 18 Scorpii, and 37 Geminorum.

----

Sensor duty at the Rigil IV Orbital Platform was boring. Ships would dock, ships would leave. Sometimes an asteroid would swing within a couple million miles of the planet. Ensign Tereth sat hunched over, his chin in his hand, watching the cargo ships driving through space toward Rigil III to use the JumpGate. He noted that their ion engines looked like bright stars as they faded away. A loud blip brought his attention back to the sensor display. Another starship entering the system.

Ensign Kay was much more alert than Ensign Tereth. Her job was much more interesting though. Tereth would alert her of any starships approaching their platform and she would hail them and give them their docking bay number.

"Woah, look at this piece of trash. Looks almost twenty-first century," Tereth shouted to the entire docking command. "Well, they aren't responding to me," Kay shouted back. "They are moving pretty slow, maybe they busted their ansible array or something?" Tereth reasoned. The ship did look pretty banged up, micro-meteorite dents pock-marked the surface of the ship. "Well, I'm going to flash the landing lights on Bay 16." "Looks like they are takin' her in.

"Hail them on shortwave radio, we should be in range." Kay put her headset back on.

"This is Rigil IV Orbital Docking Command. Do you copy?"
"We copy. This is the HMCS Hope."
"HMCS? What designation is that? Where are you from?"
"His Majesty's Canadian Ship. We are from Earth"
"... Repeat that last part?" Kay set her console to broadcast through the Command Room.
"We are from Earth"

----

$ cd ~/declass/TheLongSleep/HMCS_Hope/
$ less ./candidates.txt

....

[Partially declassified 2029]
Cyro-hibernation Prospects:
Bayne, Victor - Field Agent - Rhun
Costa, Zé-Antonio - Technician - Steve Gorak
Gordon, Andrew, M.D. - Doctor - Kaodi
Reaves, John, LT - Military - DrZombie
Sobieski, Lem, 1SG - Military - Stonegod
Logan, Ashley, 2ndLT - Military - Shayuri

----

It was like waking up from a dream you cannot remember, though the chilly half-life of cyrohibernation isn't real sleep. You remember the... recent... past well enough. The phone call alerting you of your candidacy, agents from your government escorting you to launch sites you didn't even know existed. The acceleration of the shuttle as it left the ground, for most it was your first time in space. The HMCS Hope, three weeks of intense training and preparation for cyrohibernation. You don't even remember how it happened, you would just fall asleep in the tube and wake up a little damp they said.

The tubes are inclined slightly, you rest on your back. You are wearing a skin-tight suit, anything else would have hampered the freezing process. The tube is warm, kinda like lying on a beach, basking in the sun. You look at your feet, (the hatch of the tube has popped up and slid behind the tube), there's your uniform. Looking to your left you can see a squat, little, tracked robot rolling along, laying the uniforms in front of the tubes. The uniform is a dark green with light green threading. Your last name is printed on the left breast in yellow block letters.

Victor and Zé-Antonio (Rhun and Steve Gorak) are in the same module (1M, holding 250 males). Two other survivors seem to be waking as well.

Andrew, John, and Lem (Kaodi, DrZombie, and Stonegod) are in a different module (2M, holding 250 males). One other survivor has already left his tube and is dressing. It seems likely that he is Admiral Ackland, though he's too far away to read his nametag.

Ashley (Shayuri) is in yet another module (2F, holding 250 females). Three more are stirring, but have not left their tubes.

What do you do?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2007)

The normally graceful Victor climbs from his cryo unit, seeming a little off balance from his long hibernation. He shakes his head, runs a hand through his blonde hair, and takes a deep breath. Then, he turns his attention to the uniform, one eyebrow raised in critical appraisal. "Not the color I would have chosen," he says quietly, to no one in particular. With an unhappy look on his face, he begins to get dressed.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2007)

_Another day, another zloty_ Lem's first thought of the morning, every morning, since joining the forces. It was a saying of his Babcia's. Poland hadn't used the zloty since it joined the EU, but, old phrases die hard.

The first thing Lem wanted was a cigar. Then he remembered he stopped smoking. Then he wanted a bath. He felt dirty. And not good dirty, either. Bad dirty. Stale dirty. Like he'd been out too long and spoiled. Ugh.

Lem cracks his neck to the side, then pushes himself out of the tube before working up the rest of his muscles real quick. A cough from somewhere reminds him that the sock he's wearing doesn't really cover much, and the big man shrugs and starts putting on his uniform. Once that is all done, he looks to the others, continuing to warm up his out-of-use frame until someone thought up something for him to do.

They always do eventually.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 17, 2007)

As his cryo tube slides open, Andrew stares outward, lying still, just breathing. After a moment, he slowly begins to pull himself up to get out of his little space, where he has been lying for likely far too long. 

For a brief moment, he is more acutely aware of himself. His breath sounds like a hurricane, and the beating of his heart like thunder. He can almost feel the blood surging in his veins. Soon, however, the feeling has passed, and he his attention returns to his immediate surroundings. 

Andrew reaches for his uniform and begins to dress. Looking around, he greets his waking comrades with a nod as he catches eaches eyes. Once he is suited up, his gaze wanders momentarily to the name, _Gordon_, on his left breast, and he slowly runs his fingers over it.

Quietly, he says to himself, " Well, ladies and gentlemen... now the fun and the injuries begin... "  

Time to get to work.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2007)

_Warm. It's nice. Don't want to get out of bed...it's always so cold in the mornings._

Bright too. That was odd. Ashley squinted her eyes behind her lids and shifted her arms. Pads were fitted along her arms, her legs. Around her head?

_Where the hell am I?_

Her eyes opened, and white light flooded in, momentarily overwhelming her. But with it came memory. Endless hours in frustrating simulations. So-called 'live' flight tests of rocket-powered fighters that had, comparatively at least, rotten aerodynamics. And all of it so heavily classified that she had started feeling like she'd fallen to the bottom of a very deep, very dark well. Then came the official letter on RAF stationary and certified envelope. She'd graduated the test courses and was now certified to fly the 'Starhawk.' Assigned to the HMS Hope's defense wing.

She hadn't even known what the Hope had been then.

Now she was on it. Module 2F. And Earth?

Ashley's heart squeezed in her chest, and for a moment almost felt like it stopped.

_Earth was light years away._ And most likely uninhabitable. Good God. She shivered violently, and caught sight of the green bundle on the floor at her feet. Yes...good. Routine. Bury herself in routine. Worry about whether or not there was a habitable planet in this solar system or not later. Worry about the lives and unfinished business she'd left behind later. For now, get dressed.

The rubbery clingy hibernation suit was hard as hell to get off, and Ash had time to appreciate being the first one out of her tube before she managed to get into her uniform. They were all women in her module, of course...but even the natural lack of body consciousness afforded to one used to military showers was eroded by the embarrassing thought of how she must look, half-encased in this sticky off-white, faintly patterened rubber suit as she cursed and pulled and stretched and tried to peel it off. Nearly falling over twice, one might add.

But dressed she got. She did as good a job on her hair as she could with her fingers...not that great, since her hair was naturally a bit fluffy when cut short like this, and right now she had a couple of hundred years worth of bedhead going. All she could do was wet it down to her scalp and hope it didn't bounce back to "Ash the Brown Dandelion Girl" when it dried out.

Finally she was presentable though...and realized she was all dressed up with no place to go.

"Uh...hello?" she asked aloud. "Anyone else awake yet?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 17, 2007)

John Reaves shivers uncontrolably when he wakes up. The bright white light and the peculiar smell of disinfectants soon hammer home.

_Well, looks like there isn't any Kansas anymore, Toto. Better not to dwell on that._

Silently and quickly, allmost mechanicly efficient he peels off the suit, then quickly dresses, brushes his teeth and hurries to his predesignated place.

He stands at attention in a textbook salute.
"Lt. John Reaves reporting for duty sir."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 17, 2007)

Ze takes his time getting up, making sure all his body parts have thawed. He sigh when he gets confirmation of the one he is most concerned about.

Looking around, he gest dressed and tries to see if any hybernation units malfunctioned. He then smiles at the first person that makes eye contact with him: "I'm glad that's over, do you know where they our stuff was kept?"

He then gets to the closest window (if any) or computer terminal, to get a status check of the situation.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2007)

Victor shrugs and shakes his head at Ze's question."No clue, actually. But I'm sure we will find out soon enough."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 18, 2007)

" I trust you're all feeling real chipper, " says Andrew, looking for one of the computer access terminals. 

Pounding away on the keys, he attemts to log into cryotube network in order to run a diagnostic on the functionality of the ship's cryohibernation units. Of course, should anything have gone wrong, whatever poor soul that has been affected has likely been long dead, but it is only natural that, as a doctor, he should check on his future patients' well being as the first order of business.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 18, 2007)

The modules are essentially long hallways. One end joins up with the central cylinder of the ship (MM, Main Module, surprisingly enough) the other end points into space and are reinforced by the outer habitation modules (which are essentially rotating rings, with 1g of gravitational pull). The entire interior glows a diffuse white, while pretty much everything is made of the exact same cloudy-white plastic (Think of an Apple computer's shell).

At the end of the hall there is a little niche in the left wall with a raised shelf. As you walk by a robotic arm (grippers and all) places a plastic bin on the shelf. The bin has your first and last name printed in black on the white plastic, and inside are your personal effects. In the right wall there is a recessed computer screen with the standard holographic touch interface.

---- Shayuri

"Yeah," replied someone. Captain Hurst, by her rank sewings and name. "Feels so surreal, but I guess there will be time for that later. Logan... you're part of the Alpha Team? Lets get down to the bridge, ladies," she shouts the last part to the other two and walks to the end of the hall, grabbing the bin and stabbing a few buttons on the computer. The doors at the end of the hall slid open a crack and then the diffuse light dims until all that's left is the glow of the terminal. Hurst curses once and stabs at the "Esc" key.

---- Everyone

Andrew and Ze get to the computers in their modules first. The interface is quite similar to planetside ones. Was quite similar... You navigate through the menus and it seems the Hope is doing fine. An alert appears on both screens, telling you to report to the bridge. Then the lights dim, the terminal displays a busy prompt, asking you to wait while it does some calculations. (Andrew observes that exactly 984 people are still in hibernation, vital signs are minimal but that's to be expected. There are vital signs at least.)

Admiral Ackland bellows, "Someone! What the hell is going on? Turn the lights back on!" He is soon standing right behind Andrew demanding an explanation.

----
Sorry if it's a little confusing, I'm going to photoshop up a picture of the ship for you guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2007)

Ash nodded in response to the question. She was in the Alpha Team, sure. Her memory was still a little fuzzy, but she remembered the briefing. The fighter escort pilots would be among the first to awaken...just in case. Otherwise why bring them at all?

She starts for the bridge too, but pauses when the doors jam and the lights go out. With a questioning glance back at Captain Hurst, she calls, "What's with the lights? Is everything all right?"

The question seemed stupid, even as it left her lips though.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Andrew glances over his shoulder, doing a bit of a double-take, then turns around to face the Admiral. 

" Oh, uh, it is you, Admiral, " he stammers, " Err... as a medical specialist, uh, I felt it was my duty to make sure that the vital signs of the ships crew members were still going strong. "

Taking a second, he composes himself, and says, " Dr. Gordon, Sir. 984 vital signs still register within the cryohibernation system. The other 16, in which we are included, have awoken. The console lit up with orders to report to the bridge, when the lights dimmed. Best to get going, I guess. "

Andrew moves to grab his bin, pulling out his display goggles and hastily donning them as he heads for the door.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 18, 2007)

Please note that the cyrohibernation modules 1M and 2F are rotating in the x-axis and 2M and 1F are rotating in the y-axis. The habitation modules (not drawn yet) will be rotating in the z-axis (thus creating an acceleration due to gravity away from the Main Module).

If you guys don't understand me just ask. I'm doing my engineering degree right now, so I know I tend to throw out weird terms now and then.

I'll update this map as I go (And it will be posted up in the Rogue's Gallery in the HMCS Hope entry when complete.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 18, 2007)

Lem checked his gear. Knife, check. Gun, check. Armor, check. Good to go. He almost felt like going for a Sunday drive. And... ah, there it was. Stashed in his armor, just where he left it. His petrified Macanudo cigar. With a smile, he bit down on its very worn end.

That's when the lights when out. Clicking on his illuminator, Lem internally cursed not being able to afford the night-op for his display gear. Such were the vagaries of military finance.

Noting that the rest of the non-coms must still be popsicles, that left Lem as the low man on the totem pole. Looking to the Admiral, the Pole queried, "Orders, sir? I can take point to make sure the bridge is secure if that is necessary."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2007)

*John Reaves*

John goes to the nearest terminal, pulling rank on someone if there is none free, and checks the computer to see what exactly the problem is. The usual shortcuts don't seem to work. After tapping a few keys he sets out methodically to find out why the comp is acting up.

(Use computer : 9+4=13)
(Use comp : take 10: 9+10=19)
(if needed : take 20 : 9+20=29)


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 18, 2007)

Ackland glowers for a moment, but decides it's not Andrew's fault and lets him by. Once Andrew moves away John is able to try his luck with the terminal. After a few errors he manages to get into a simple command prompt. The AI, Hope, prints a few lines.

_"I've been asleep too, I did not see you there."_

_"I'm noticing some errors. I don't think my circuitry has degraded, it's all solid-state and ceramic-encased,"_ the AI continues writing.

"Hello?" Hope says, sounding slightly static-y. It makes a noise akin to someone clearing their throat, "Inter-ship communication grid is now active." It's vaguely unnerving, you know it's a limited-AI, but it sounds almost human. The lights slowly bloom back into existence and the doors to the main module slid open, revealing the others.

"The main module is a weightless environment," it reminds. The main module isn't meant for a lot of traffic. It simply houses the bridge at the front, the engines at the back (The only non-modular parts) and has many connectors to the other modules. The main module and the other people in different modules, look like they are spinning.

Ackland puts a hand on Lem's shoulder, "You got point then."

----

Hurst slams her first against the screen, the holographic image shuts off as her hand passes through the field and reappears when she removes it. "Something about it being busy..." she says, "It's too early for things to be messing up." Just then Hope's voice comes in through the grid. "Hello?" "Inter-ship communication grid is now active". The lights fade back in, and the doors slid open with a near-silent hiss, as do the other three modules'. Hurst is the first out, grabbing a hold of the hand-bars set in the wall of the main module to pull herself into the weightless environment.

----

Aside from the hand-bars, the walls of the MM are adorned with the occasional terminal (replicas of the terminals in the hibernation modules). The building material is the same throughout the ship, though this polymer seems slightly soft, forgiving if you cannot stop yourself with a hand-bar.

Ackland drifts into the MM and looks down both directions. "Alright, here's what's going to happen, formalities later. Team Beta, I want you to check the engines, then sweep the habitation block and finally storage. Captain Hurst, you are with Team Beta. Go now." Six women (including Hurst) and one guy begin making their way toward the main body of the ship.

"Zhou and Smith, I want to you to suit up and check the Starhawks. Stay together." A man and woman (Ashley would recognize them, they are fellow pilots) move toward the rear as well.

"That leaves you six, Team Alpha, and myself. We are going to the bridge to reactivate all the systems, run some scans and make sure we are in the right system. Sergeant Sobieski, lead the way."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2007)

"*Hope's noticing some errors, Sir. Unlikely to be hardware problems, just some glitches in starting up. I'll run a full diagnostic check on the bridge*."



			
				Admiral Ackland said:
			
		

> "That leaves you six, Team Alpha, and myself. We are going to the bridge to reactivate all the systems, run some scans and make sure we are in the right system. Sergeant Sobieski, lead the way."




John falls in behind Sgt Lem.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Taking up his position in line, Andrew tries to figure out if his display glasses are going to link up properly with Hope's system. 

" May I open the connection with Hope to allow my headset to start displaying information, Admiral? " he asks, hoping that the ships systems will be able to transmit using the datalink. Safer to ask, rather than raise the ire of the Admiral again should something go wrong...


----------



## stonegod (Jan 18, 2007)

Lem grinned around his old stogey at the civilians, amused at the AI waking them up and not some of his noncoms. Whatever. Poles were used to dealing with hardship. Its natural when all your neighbors---well, except the those Czechs, they were to busy with art---tend to smash into you every century or so.

Attaching his rifle to the stowing mount on the side of his armor, Lem grabbed the support rings and headed up. He wasn't paranoid, just cautious, so his motion detectors were on as well.  He'd seen Aliens.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2007)

Victor quickly tosses his gear into the daypack and slings it over his shoulder. Then he turns to face the other men in module 1M. "Perhaps we should go find out what is going on."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2007)

Ashley pauses on the handlebars in the MM just long enough to hear the orders. She then deftly pushes off to float at a good pace down the side of the MM towards the bridge. With the return of the lights her spirits have lifted a bit.

"Oxygen and water," she mutters as she corrects her course a bit off a wall. "That's all I ask. Oxygen and water..."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 18, 2007)

Ze will grab his gear, and report to the bridge as instructed. He can't wait to see if his engines worked without a glitch during the whole voyage.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2007)

Seeing Ze grab his gear and head to the bridge, Victor simply shrugs and follows his quiet companion.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 20, 2007)

The Admiral nods to John and then turns to Andrew, "Give it a try, Hope did say the communication grid was working." If Andrew does so he'll have access to some basic functions of the ship (though nothing of great or life-threatening importance), as well as having Hope speak into his ear.

About half-way to the bridge, all the terminals turn on with Hurst's face on them. She says, her voice echoing slightly, "The engines are working just fine, we are forwarding the logs to the bridge for Mr. Costa to look at." The terminals shut back off. Quite a feat, after 30 years of continuous acceleration and another 20 of deceleration.

The main module ends in a large blast door, about twice the height of an average man. The Admiral places his palm against the door and his hand sinks in just past the wrist. After a moment the polymer of the blast door shifts from the dusty-white of the rest of the ship into a deep gun-metal colour before the top half slides into the roof and the bottom half falls into the floor.

Beyond is the bridge, which is similar to the rest of the ship, but the floor is made out of a light-gray metal. Ackland is the first through, his boots connect with the floor and he stays. "I never really liked flying..." he mutters and walks (somewhat awkwardly due to the magnetic boots) toward the closest console.

The bridge is arranged like a three disk Tower of Hanoi set, but as semi-circles rather than full circles. The smallest disk (and the highest) has only a single high-backed chair (built from the ever present white polymer). The armrests end in two metal balls, which act as a sort of trackball for the user. The second disk has the most common positions on a bridge. Pilot, co-pilot, weapons station, defense station, communications, etc. The last, lowest and largest disk usually has ensigns ready to do any task (Such as the Communications Officer using them to relay messages when she cannot handle them all herself).

"Get the sensors station working. I'll try to turn on the external cameras," Ackland orders. The bridge has no windows, glass breaks too easily, especially if it has to endure 50 years of micrometeorite hits. Instead the Hope has external cameras and the inside of the bridge has large flat-screens that display the outside environment. (Something akin to active camouflage).


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 20, 2007)

Andrew moves towards one of stations on the second disk, and accesses the appropriate information on his display glasses. Dropping himself into the seat, he goes to work, with some helpful coaching from Hope. Liberal use of computers in his research back on Earth helped his computer skills a lot, and Andrew figures he'll be able to pick up this spaceship operation stuff in no time. 

( Take 10 on Computer Use, if possible, for 17, or take 20 for 27. )


----------



## stonegod (Jan 21, 2007)

Lem makes a perfunctory circuit of the bridge while the others set up, doing his required duty of a perimeter sweep. Assuming he finds nothing---and he expects that even Earth dust wouldn't be found here---he returns to a position near the Admiral "just in case."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2007)

As others man their posts, Ashley stays near the bridge door. She's not checked out on any of the Hope's equipment, just the little fighters. In a pinch, she could probably do a reasonable job piloting it...and so after a moment's hesitation, she goes to sit down at the pilot's position. Once there, she checks the status indicators to make sure the ship's still on the right course and the autopilot's engaged and functioning.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 21, 2007)

Before reaching the bridge, Ze will put on all of his gear. Once on the bridge itself, he'll grab an empty computer station and check the engines. "Nice! I see you've been behaving like a good girl!" he says outloud, to noone in particular. "With more money and about 10 more years of development, I'm sure we could have made the trip in half the time".

He then goes about seing if he can help reactivating the sensors.

[sblock=OCC]
lonesoldier, could you clarify Ze's responsibilities on the ship? Does he have a military rank, or is he a civilian? Is he one of the high ranking engineers on the ship? Is he posted normally on the bridge itself, or would his normal station be next to the engines/energy-generators?
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2007)

John reaves methodically works his way through the checklist, as he was trained to do.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

Victor takes up a position near Ashley. He is neither qualified or authorized to start playing around with the ship's systems. So instead, he stands by quietly and watches the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

Ash looks over at Victor as he comes over, and grins.

"Pretty exciting, huh? In just a second we'll know if we crossed space for a nice new Earth, or..." she shrugs, afraid to say it out loud. "I mean, I know the astronomers detected an atmosphere and water vapor and all...but that was from Earth, and now we're HERE..."

She shrugs, a little embarrassed to have been running on like that. "Anyway. Fingers crossed, right?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2007)

" There's nowhere I'd rather be, " comments Andrew while busily imputting the startup protocols for Hope's sensors. " Whatever we find here... It's an entirely new planet, in a solar system no one has ever seen before... "


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2007)

Victor smiles back at Ashley, and crosses his fingers for her to see. "It is very exciting...let's hope everything went as planned. I'd hate to call this crate home for the rest of my life."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2007)

"*Checking forwards sensors... check"
"Checking starbord sensors... check"
"Checking rear sensors... check*"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2007)

The large marine keeps his eyes forward, holding his munitions tightly before him. He did wonder what was taking the engineers and pilots and such so long in order to get an "AOK", but he was impatient after cold storage.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 9, 2007)

"Hmmm, I really don't know what's up with the sensors. THey don't seem to be responding...maybe some space dust is covering them"  Ze says, trying to get them to work.

OCC: Consider this a bump. I hope this game won't die, I really liked the ambiance and the premise.  :\


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 9, 2007)

"*They seem to work fine on this console. Let me check*" Says John Reaves.

OOC : take 20 comp handling


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2007)

Victor continues to stand idly by, feeling quite useless in the present situation.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 9, 2007)

" My console is giving me a bit of trouble, too, " says Andrew, leaning forward a little in his seat. " I think Hope and I have almost got it figured out though. "


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 19, 2007)

OCC: Bump!
Any volunteers for a surrogate DM?  :\


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2007)

OOC: Be a little difficult, as all the info's in ls's head. of course, since we don't know any of it, someone could make the rest up.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Be a little difficult, as all the info's in ls's head. of course, since we don't know any of it, someone could make the rest up.





It's true. Anything could happen at this point. So, anybody with too much time on their hands?


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 20, 2007)

OOC : just starting up a traveller game, sorry. Although I'm looking for some more players , so you might as well  click here


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 22, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OOC : just starting up a traveller game, sorry. Although I'm looking for some more players , so you might as well  click here




Hey DRZombie!

Thanks for the offer. I'm not sure I have the energy to learn of a new system (getting old....   ). How different is traveller? Would you be open to simply plopping our characters in your game?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 22, 2007)

It's D20 compatible, so it's not that hard to 'learn'. Damage is a bit different, and then ther's a ton of feats. Fortunately it's all OGL, and there's even a free download of the feats and skills available. Character creation is a bit odd, but we have two players who have the T20 book so it shouldn't really be a problem. Have a read of the background in the OOC thread, and if you like it hop in. Just adding your characters isn't gonna work though. The background is too different.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 23, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

After watching the crew silently for several minutes as they play with their computer consoles, Victor can no longer remain quiet. "So, what's the sitrep?" he asks amiably.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Ash shakes her head silently, not knowing yet.

"What if it was a malfunction or something?" she says quietly to Victor. "What if it woke us up in deep space, and we're nowhere near the planet?"

She looks at the rest of the bridge crew in turn, waiting for someone, anyone, to say what's out there.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 23, 2007)

Andrew opens his mouth to take a deep breath which he then expels loudly through his nose. 

" Almost... "


----------



## stonegod (Jul 26, 2007)

Lem continues to stand stiffly by the admiral. The ship was sure being slow to wake up.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jul 27, 2007)

"Admiral, could you please send Mr. Costa down to the engines? We are getting some errors we are unsure about... " Captain Hurst asks in her eternally-even tone. Ackland motions for Ze to get a move on, and once he has left returns to tinkering with the command chair.

Perhaps modeled a little _too_ closely to a real human, Hope begins talking awkwardly, nearly babbling.

"Uhh, the sensors were under my control. My fault, I was doing some scans of the..." She stops as suddenly as she started and then calmly continues, "We are in the proper system, but as we came in I picked up a lot of interference on most of the radio bands. I assumed that it was just the planet's magnetic field or a local anomaly and tuned it out. Cameras active." The light darkens until the only light comes from the consoles, and then slowly the walls. As you know, the entire bridge is covered in flat view-screens. When active it affords a 360 degree view of space. The back wall is nondescript, pinpricks of light against an unending black field, the sky of Earth on a clear night.

The front however... At the corners of your eyes you can see the pockmarked micro-meteorite shield floating into space, but your eyes are drawn to the blue-green world at your 'right'. Everything from the lazy, little white clouds to the oddly-shaped land masses reminds you of Earth. And then, you notice the blocky building floating off to your 'left'. It's all hard angles, polished steel and rivets. It's big too, big enough to fit the Hope inside and have room for a couple more. Every now and then there's a square opening, one has flashing lights and it seems the Hope is slowly drifting toward it. Soon to strike the building broadside unless a 90 degree turn is taken!

Just after the view-screens activate, Andrew's console, the sensors, goes crazy. At first the seaboards just shine brilliantly, then as you lower frequencies you can make out urban sprawl, cities, streets... civilization. Hope had mistaken the incredibly high amount of transmissions for interference and blocked it...

The piloting station comes alive in Ashley's hands. A simple touched based GUI appears on the surface of the console and a half-dozen helpful, but limited programs begin chattering, all at the same time, about how to avoid Sudden Doom. In the middle of the 'map' is an outline of the Hope, the port side is strobing red.

Those with military inclinations notice the batteries of weapons recessed into the hull of the space station. The camouflage is well done, but what you presume to be the barrel is just visible. More than a few are trained on the Hope.

Ackland whispers loudly, seemingly to Hope, "What do you mean you took the liberty of hailing them and introducing us?!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

Ashley's mouth dropped open as she stared at the vista. For a moment she didn't even realize her station had been activated.

"My god...what is that thing? It's not possible...they would have spotted this...there's no way there's aliens..."

Then she realized the course the ship is on, and breathed a sharp curse as she forced her eyes down to her console.

"Adjusting course to avoid collision," she said automatically as she selected one of the AI suggestions and began to implement it. The ship shook slightly as lateral thrusters fired, followed momentarily by attitude correction jets.

Slowly the ponderous hulk of the Hope began to turn in space, interposing its main drive between itself and the bizarre alien...well, space station was the only thing she could think of it being.

"Thirty seconds to main drive burn. That will give us zero speed relative to the...the...structure...and still leave us enough delta-v to insert into orbit if...they let us." She swallowed, abruptly realizing what was at stake here. Nothing less than the potential future of humankind.

(pilot skill is +7 to make The Hope go (-4 from her normal skill). If it's enough, she'll take 10 to avoid collision. Otherwise she'll use an AP on rolling. )


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2007)

"*Checking weapons and shield systems*." Lt reaves says, urgently tapping the keyboard of his console.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 27, 2007)

" My God... That planet is inhabited! The number of transmissions Hope's sensors are detecting is astronomical, amazing, " says Andrew, jaw hanging open.

Scanning the readings, he looks for some way to isolate the stronger signals, listening for something meaningful to broadcast to the rest of the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

"That kind of radio emission should have been detectable from Earth," Ashley grouses angrily as she keeps her eyes on the navigation data. "What the hell is going on?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2007)

Victor grimaces and holds on, readying himself for the ship's change in velocity. He really hated these situations...nothing was in his hands, and all he could do is sit by and watch events unfold.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2007)

Lem rolled the stogey around in his mouth, hands on his weapon. Until told otherwise, his job was to stand near the Admiral. However, he did want to add something.

"Permission to speak, sir?" He whispered to the Admiral. At the other man's curt nod, he added, "Might be advisable to thaw out some of the security squad sir. Just in case."


----------



## lonesoldier (Jul 30, 2007)

Ashley's quick reflexes pull the massive colony-ship about and her console returns to a safe, pale green. Everything is within good tolerances: mag-shields, particle-shields, auto-pilot system, fuel. At the same time John's station reports that all the missile launchers and lasers are in working order, though the laser's capacitors are uncharged. The point defence system is already active, though targeting nothing at the moment.

----

Thankfully their radio systems are no different than your own. But it doesn't seem like there is any restriction on usage. As Andrew goes through the frequencies he is bombarded with everything from infomercials to weather forecasts to telephone calls. Then with the a short burst of static all the channels fall silent and a single, female voice comes through the speakers.

"This is Rigil IV Orbital Docking Command. Do you copy?" Ackland is silent for a moment, considering his words carefully.
"We copy. This is the HMCS Hope."
"HMCS? What designation is that? Where are you from?"
"His Majesty's Canadian Ship. We are from Earth" The voice took a moment to respond, clearly stymied by the response.
"... Repeat that last part?"
"We are from Earth" Despite the silence his hands are not still, flying over the trackballs. From his position Lem can see that the Admiral is taking his suggestion seriously and ordering other teams awake.

Another voice, authoritative and male, replies. "Bring your starship into the dock with the flashing lights. We'll need to inspect your cargo and identification." The connection is closed with another burst of static.

---

"I'm sending Mr. Costa back to the bridge, we've had a slight problem with the engines," Captain Hurst's voice says over the ship-wide intercom.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2007)

John silently types in a question for the computer, asking it how long the ships' been in the freezer, and to compare that with the time it was originally planned to be underway. He also asks for a routine check of the estimated elapsed time since takeoff in earth (compare with predicted movement of stars in that timespan and such).


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2007)

Lem chomps on his cigar, a frown on his face. He then aks the obvious to no one in particular. "Err... Isn't it only in sci-fi where all the aliens speak English? Or did the brains install some translator that us grunts weren't told about?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2007)

"*They're from the future*." John says. "*Either we took a lot longer to get here, or someone invented a way to go a lot faster whilst we were sleeping. Maybe a better way to put it is that we're from their past. Their ancient history, if they're so surprised to see us."*


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 30, 2007)

" Be ready for a surprise when we get our first visuals, " warns Andrew as looks to see if they're being jammed, or if Hope is just prioritizing. " Even if they're human, like us, that doesn't mean they're exactly like any humans we've ever seen. They may have undergone some minor adaptations, and they may have genealogies that would be extremely uncommon during our era on Earth, so try not to think about the old rules about judging where a person's family is from. "


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2007)

Ashley says nothing; just leans back in her seat as shock after shock pile on.

They speak our language.

They're human.

WE'RE the aliens.

The first thing she felt was the last thing she would expect. Petulant anger. It wasn't FAIR. This planet was supposed to be THEIRS. 

"How could this happen?" she asks no one in particular. Then, more relevantly, "What's going to happen to us?"

Only then did the communication register on her brain. They were supposed to dock. That would be her.

Ashley looks over at the Admiral and asks, in a steadier voice, "They're transmitting docking instructions. Orders?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 31, 2007)

" Probably the same thing we would have done with Eric the Red or Christopher Columbus, had they docked in Halifax back in the 21st century, " says Andrew thoughtfully. " Probably a medical quarantine, followed by a thorough examination, with a combination of mystified awe and thorough disgust at our ignorance and relatively barbaric ways. "


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

"Great," says Victor, running a hand through his hair. "Getting poked and prodded by doctors...just what I was looking forward to."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Great," says Victor, running a hand through his hair. "Getting poked and prodded by doctors...just what I was looking forward to."




Ze walks back into the bridge: " Captain, only minor adjustments were necessary on the engines, I'm glad to report that..."  He stops in midsentense when he sees the space-station. He looks around, somewhat confused "What in the world is going on?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

"They want us to bring the Hope inside that thing," Ashley says darkly. She then glances at the Admiral and Captain and prods, "Orders, sir?"


----------



## lonesoldier (Aug 3, 2007)

[sblock=For Steve Gorak/Ze]Okay, Ze was actually bringing back some bad/serious news. Break it to the others as you will. The engines suffered a critical failure during the acceleration stage and never reached its full speed. That's why there's so much fuel left![/sblock]

Ackland exhales audibly, then sits up straight in the chair and returns to his 'Admiral mode'. "Bayne, bring Mr. Costa up-to-date," he says offhandedly to Victor as he examines some holographic map floating in front of him. "And Logan, bring her in... slowly." He doesn't seem to like this situation at all.

John's terminal blinks red for a moment, notifying him that his calculations are complete.

Date of Departure: November 16, 2028
Estimated Date of Arrival: February, 2135
Estimated Current Date: April 28, 2404

It's gotta be broken.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

Ashley nods. "Yes sir."

She took a breath, and started carefully applying thrust. Orbital insertion would have been easy enough, though it was kind of funny there was enough spare fuel to come to a stop AND insert, now that she thought about it. Coming to rest with regard to the station should have used nearly as much fuel as acceleration did in the first place. The Hope would have used gravity braking on the way in, of course... Still.

"Hey Andrew, something's nutty in the fuel calculations. Would you doublecheck me? Just have Hope run the fuel consumption numbers and call them out, okay?"

She then, "Oh, and I need you to watch the station like a hawk with the main sensors. The Hope's not made to dock like this. The only sensors that buzz to my station is the collision alarm, and it's not exact enough. Let me know if it shows us hitting a wall, and tell me the speed and bearing of the collision so I can adjust."

Hope shook slightly and groaned as even the tiny accelerations of attitude jets sent stresses down the superstructure. Ash got her lined up with the opening, and used the manuevering thrusters to jockey the enormous ship forward towards it. With aching slowness, the opening got bigger...and bigger...

(Pilot roll at +7...if I roll less than 13, I'll AP it)


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

"*Admiral*." John says, voice hoarse.

*"We were a little tardy getting here."

"We're about 269 years late"


"It's 28th of april 2404 today."*

He chuckles. "*Does this mean I've got about 5335 days of paid leave still open*?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2007)

Lem rolled the stogey around his in mouth but said nothing. 300 years? Didn't matter. Just more years of dead Earth.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2007)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> It's gotta be broken.




OCC: Please strike the comment about only minor adjustments being necessary on the engines; I'll edit the post.

IC: Ze-Antonio is livid when he comes back on the deck: " Captain, based on my preliminary assessment, it appears that the engines suffered a critical failure during the acceleration stage. We're lucky to be alive! The second set of backup ionizers took over when the primary ion-drive and the primary backup drive failed...of course, the backups are not designed to run for so long, and we're fortunate the field dampeners managed to keep them in one piece... the cooling system was severely damaged too, so the computer likely maintained a low speed to keep things within tolerances... The things that troubles me the most is that the failure seems to have occurred rather soon after our departure." He takes a breath, beads of sweat running down his forehead. He then continues, " Captain, the primary engine systems were thoroughly tested prior to our departure, and if it weren't for the backups and some redundant designs, the failure would have destroyed the ship... I don't like the implications of this, and I need to evaluate the propulsion system more to know what caused the problem" Somewhat regaining his composure, he adds "We have about 53% of our fuel left, and had it not been for some solid engineering from our life support designers, the ship would have been a floating cemetery".

[sblock=lonesoldier] Hey Lonesoldier,
I'm being a bit vague about the cause of the failure, because I don't know where you want to go with this. I figured it wouldn't hurt implying sabotage, heck, it may even give you some ideas... Anyways, please let me know what Ze saw as far as the cause of the failure[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

At the Admiral's orders, Bayne quickly moves to fill Costa in on what is going on. He is interrupted, though, as the engineer begins spouting a stream of technobabble. Victor didn't know what it all meant...but it sounded pretty bad.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2007)

" Gotcha, Ashley, " replies Andrew, switching his displays from signal detection to environmental navigation.

Meanwhile, he asks Hope to bring up the information on fuel consumption she was asking for, though he suspects Ze-Antonio may have already answered her question.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

Ash freezes at her panel, suddenly not trusting her hands.

She looks numbly up at Ze and John, her face ashen.

"How is that...how...?"

She covers her mouth out of sheer reflex, both to give herself something to bite down on, and to stop herself from babbling anything worse.

With superhuman-feeling effort, Ash turns her attention back to the console, with hands only slightly shaking.

_Focus, Logan!_ the drill instructor in her head shouted. _Do your job or not only will you be nearly three hundred years late, you'll all be dead too! Focus on the here and now, and you can deal with the rest when people's lives aren't in your hands!_

"D...docking manuever complete in two minutes, fifty-two seconds. Sir."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Although he himself is a bit confused and taken aback by all that is happening, he realizes that if Ashley can't successfully guide the massive _Hope_ through a docking procedure it was never meant for, they could all be doomed. He remains quiet, letting her focus her attention on what needs to be done.


----------



## lonesoldier (Aug 7, 2007)

The starship barely fits into the dock, only Ashley's excellent piloting brings the Hope into the alien orbital platform and to rest. From what you can see, the docks have both gravity and oxygen, despite opening out into space. There are a few humans standing in the many levels of catwalks around the dock... they aren't quite right, a little too tall and a little too thin, but still human. The dock itself is a combination of sterile white plastics and hard grey metals.

Ackland stands, thumbs the safety off his pistol, and places it back its holster. "I want everyone to remember one thing. Our first priority is the safety of those 900-and-some people still in cyro-sleep. But lets try to not give our hosts cause for anger." He takes a look around the bridge and then motions to Lem. "Sergeant, you have point, the second airlock in the main module should open onto one of their catwalks. It'd be rude of us to keep them waiting."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Victor flashes a charming smile at the pilot, most grateful for her excellent handling of the _Hope._ "Nice work, Ashley," he offers. "Maybe you could give me some lessons, sometime?" He gives her a wink and moves to follow Lem. He didn't have a weapon, but he hoped it wouldn't come to that. If nothing else, he figured he could probably talk their way out of any trouble.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2007)

The marine grins about his stogey; this was what he was made for. "Okay, you people, listen up. Keep you weapons ready to fire, but down as the Admiral says. Any noncombatants, stay in the back. And don't get in front of me." Checking to ensure his motions sensors were still activated, Lem moved out.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 7, 2007)

Andrew gives the readouts at his station another look, then slowly gets up from his seat. After taking a moment to straighten out his jumpsuit, he takes a deap breath, squares his shoulders and follows the others off of the bridge.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Forehead beaded with sweat, Ash nods gratefully at Victor. "Thanks."

Then she half-rises, not certain what to do next.

"Am I going too, should I stay here? Something tells me Hope's not going anywhere if they don't want us to..."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2007)

John removes a speck of dust from his uniform, then follows the admiral.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 8, 2007)

The sudden relied of stress puts Ze at a loss for words, and forces him to resort to his mother tongue: "Obrigado Ashley!", he says thankfully.

He gets his gear and follows the group: "There's no way I'm going to miss the show, whatever happens!" he says to those around.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

Victor trails after Lem, still debating in his head how to handle a combat situation should one arise. Perhaps he could disarm an enemy and take his weapon...his dermal armor enhancements should protect him long enough to successfully accomplish such a feat. Of course, if they were really hundreds of years in the future, the enemy may have weapons that could simply disintegrate him. He shuddered at that thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Ash hesitates a second longer, then hurries after everyone.

"Good point," she notes. "They can order me to stay if they want. Otherwise I'm going."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 10, 2007)

" You know, I feel honoured to be among the first anachronisms to ever get a chance to communicate with our own more advanced species, " says Andrew, wistfully. " And I'm glad I get to share the honour with you guys, and, uh, gal...  "


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2007)

Continuously moving forward, Lem caresses is gun a moment. "Don't be too optimistic, folks. Your sci-fi is to optimistic, not like good Eastern European literature. That was beautifully realistic."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

"Hey," Ash points out. "If they want us dead...we're pretty much dead at this point. A few soldiers with handguns aren't going to change that. Our best bet right now I think is keeping our heads down and looking very cute and helpless until we know who we're dealing with. The optimistic sci fi, or the Eastern European sci fi."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## lonesoldier (Aug 28, 2007)

The airlock's doors take forever and a day to cycle open, but soon enough you are on the catwalks, where gravity pulls your feet down to the metal of the floor. You don't really notice the odd colouration of it though, your eyes are drawn to the other sights about you. Saying the Hope is large is a bit of an understatement, but there are levels of catwalks going all the way down to the floor and all the way up to the ceiling. And looking sideways through the different bays you can see a variety of spacecraft, sleek and streamlined; nothing like your ship.

A few ... humans ... walk around the catwalks, on levels other than the one you are on now. They regard your spaceship and yourself with more than a polite degree of curiosity. There seems to be no one showing up to talk to you, and Admiral seems dumbfounded by the scale of the structure. At the end of the walkway it joins another perpendicular walkway going toward other bays and there's also a large white-plastic semi-circle in the wall at the intersection (presumably a door).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 28, 2007)

Ze is awestruct. He observes the futuristic ships, focusing his attention on their engines, hoping to make some inferences. 

"Well, I guess the welcoming committee is on the other side of this door", he says, pointing at the semi-circle. "Shall we?" and he starts walking towards it.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 28, 2007)

Andrew sighs heavily, rather disappointed that they apparently aren't important enough to warrant a proper welcome. However, he takes an interest in the few people watching them from the other levels. As amazing as their surroundings are, his main interest, his professional interest, lies in those that built it and live here.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2007)

Victor can only look about in awe at the massive structure, and then shrugs at Ze's words."Well, they obviously don't consider us much of a threat, or else we would have been met with a squad of armed guards."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2007)

Lem moves his old cigar to the other side of his mouth. "Don't be so sure, yet." With a nod to the Admiral, he moves them up to the next gate.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

Ashley nearly trips on her own feet as she gapes, looking around.

"You can't spin something this big," she says to no one. "It'd rip itself apart...so how is there gravity? Jesus, you don't think they can actually -make- gravity, do you?"

She bumps into Ze from behind when the group pauses in front of the door.

"Sorry!"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2007)

John patiently waits by the side of the admiral.


----------



## lonesoldier (Aug 31, 2007)

The plastic of the wall slides open like an iris, the blades retreating into the wall, as you near. Unlike those in your ship, the material seems less ... solid. The hallway beyond has the same composition as the hanger, you notice the ceiling is higher than usual. Much higher than most military complexes. Behind the door, however is a single person, flanked by two robots.

The person however, is peculiar. Tall and thin. Willowy. In and of itself not odd, but she is much like any of the other people wandering around the hanger. Her brown hair is cut to short, and the tar-black military-esque uniform (with shoulder-bars and a rank patch most people would associate with Sergeant) completes the soldier image. The robots dwarf her, but keep their arms down and make no sudden movements besides shifting their weight from leg to leg.

"Greetings." Her English is heavily accented. "Is my translator working properly?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

"I can understand you," Ash blurts, then looks at the Admiral and covers her mouth.

"Sorry, sir," she murmurs from behind her hands.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2007)

Lem eyes the warbots carefully. For a group that said they were peaceful....


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 31, 2007)

Andrew nods slightly on instinct, but says nothing. He examines the woman carefully, the first specimen he has had a chance to observe up close. He also listen to her voice carefully, and ponders what these things could indicate about the adaptations of the humans of the current era.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

Victor felt a bit let down at the sight of the robots. His plan of overpowering a guard to gain a weapon if fighting broke out obviously wasn't going to work. Still, they seemed peaceful enough, for the movment. He remains silent, allowing the admiral a chance to speak.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 2, 2007)

_Hmm, cute, not like brazilian women, but I could get used to it..._ Ze thinks to himself, as he waits for the ranking officer to initiate the dialogue.


----------



## lonesoldier (Sep 4, 2007)

The Admiral nods. "I think it would be best if I stayed with the Hope and made sure the awakening teams are prepared. You've been trained for this kind of scenario, I have faith in you." The alien nods graciously and he takes his leave and heads back toward the Hope.

Once he has left, she continues. "Your artificial intelligence has explained that you are from Earth. Our ancestors were also from Earth, but our histories said that your ship was lost to the stars," she explains, "I am the _Nu-anda_ of this station, let us walk to the medical station. There's much for us to speak of, do you have any questions?" She doesn't start moving, but the robots march off down the hallway, seeing no immediate threat.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

"What's going to happen to us?" Ash asks, voicing the question that had been occupying most of her mind all this time.

"We were supposed to -colonize- this planet. We have thousands of people in stasis waiting to colonize a planet that's already got people on it. What are they going to do now?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 5, 2007)

Those two words, _medical station_, make Andrew's face light up like one of those old 21st century bulbs. 

" Do you think that you will be able to share your advances in biomedical knowledge with us? I would love to have a chance to learn about what kind of equipment you are using these days, and a chance to make a thorough examination of one of you, as I would believe that yours doctors are looking forward to seeing us as well. "


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 5, 2007)

Reaves arches an eyebrow at the term 'medical station'. _I hope they found something to replace those needles_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 5, 2007)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> "I am the _Nu-anda_ of this station, let us walk to the medical station. There's much for us to speak of, do you have any questions?"




"I definitely have many questions, but I think that each of your answers will trigger many more questions. Oh, forgive my manners, I am Ze Antonio Costa, Hope's chief propulsion engineer." He approaches the woman, extends his hand a bit uncomfortably, not knowing exactly how to greet her. "I'm hoping we'll be able to access your library systems...you understand that I have some catching up to do! I saw a few ships with some curious propulsion systems. Could we have progressed enough for gravitic drives?". Ze then starts recalling the few papers he published on the gravitics. If only he had had more time before he left earth...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2007)

Victor continues to stand quietly while the others ask their questions. He had plenty of his own, but none of a pressing nature. And silence could sometimes be its own benefit.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2007)

Lech rolled the stogey to the other side of his mouth, and did nothing but keep his eyes on the 'human' and its now leaving robotic friends. He kept silent, his hands holding his weapon. If lead away, he would follow, trying to keep tabs on who or what kept with them.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 18, 2007)

bump! :\


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 15, 2007)

Bump?  :\


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2007)

This is what, the second time Lone's vanished without a word or trace for weeks at a time?

Man...


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> This is what, the second time Lone's vanished without a word or trace for weeks at a time?
> 
> Man...



Third, if you count the war themed game.


----------

